# Monitor mit AMD Freesync und Nvidia Grafikkarte?



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2017)

Hallo!


Kann man ohne Probleme eine Nivida Grafikkarte (z.B. GTX 1070) mit eine Monitor betreiben der AMD Freesync hat?
Ich will mir nämlich einen 24" Full HD von Asus holen aber die haben in der Preisklasse ~ 200 Euro alle AMD Freesync.
Bin mir noch nicht einig ob ich eine RX 580 nehme oder wenn günstiger geworden, lieber eine GTX 1070.


----------



## Rolk (9. Oktober 2017)

Sicherlich kann man das. Von Freesync hat man dann halt nichts, weil funktioniert nicht.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2017)

Wären in dem Fall eh nur 75Hz. Normal läuft der Monitor mit 60Hz. Was mir vollkommen reicht. 

Edit: Ne Quatsch. Da steht...



> Bildwiederholfrequenz: 75Hz • Variable Synchronisierung: Adaptive Sync/​AMD FreeSync, 40-75Hz • Signalfrequenz: 31.5-84kHz


ASUS VG245H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Also 75Hz.


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. Oktober 2017)

Also das anschließen ist kein Probelm, Freesync hast du an einer Nvidia Karte aber nicht.

Zur Wahl der Grafikkarten... also die GTX1070 ist schon nen ordentliches Stück flotter als eine RX580 und derzeit, wie du weißt, auch nicht soviel teuerer, allerdings sind beide Karten nicht besonders preiswert, vorallem wenn man sich vor Augen führt das sie nun schon ein paar... Tage auf dem Buckel haben, einen Preisverfall gab es bei der GTX 1070 seit der Vorstellung so gut wie keinen und die RX480/580 Karten sind sogar teuerer geworden.

(Ich würd zumindest einmal die kolportierte 1070Ti abwarten, wenn sie dann erschienen und vielleicht einen vernünftigen Preis hat, könnte das vielleicht auch eine Alternative darstellen, sollte ja nicht mehr so lange dauern.)


----------



## Rolk (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich weis nicht ob man für FullHD unbedingt eine GTX1070 braucht. 

Nimm lieber die günstigere GPU und einen besseren Monitor. 
Monitore nutzt man i.d.R. länger als GPUs. Da mehr zu investieren lohnt sich also.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2017)

@Jeretxxo :​Die GTX 1070 Ti wird aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch teurer sein. Die soll ja die Leistung einer GTX 1080 haben.
Vielleicht wird die GTX 1070 (ohne Ti) dann ja nochmal günstiger. Eigentlich sind 400 Euro bei mir die Schmerzgrenze für eine GRafikkarte.
Aber ich habe sowieso noch Zeit. Ich warte bis Anfang 2018 die neuen Sockel 1151 Boards rauskommen. Dann will ich mir einen i7 8700 holen auf einen H 390 Board.

@Rolk: Full HD reicht mir. Nutze noch einen 10 Jahren alten 22" mit 1050p.  War auch am überlegen mit IPS. Aber da sind die Reaktionszeiten nicht so gut.


----------



## Tolotos66 (9. Oktober 2017)

Eigentlich kannst Du auch auf die Vega56 (Custom) warten. Die kommt zwar von der Effizienz nicht an eine 1070 ran, allerdings von der Leistung locker und Du kannst Freesync nutzen. Normalerweise sollten die Karten die nä. 3-6 Wo. rauskommen.
Gruß T.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2017)

Sorry aber Vega ist für mich ein Flop. Die kommt gar nicht in Frage.
Entweder RX 580 oder GTx 1070.


----------



## stoepsel (9. Oktober 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht ob man für FullHD unbedingt eine GTX1070 braucht.
> 
> Nimm lieber die günstigere GPU und einen besseren Monitor.
> Monitore nutzt man i.d.R. länger als GPUs. Da mehr zu investieren lohnt sich also.




Na aber sicher brauche ICH die Leistung einer 1070...!
Habe hier ja meine 980ti Super Jetstream, die von der Leistung her meist ebenbürtig zu ner richtig schnellen Custom1070 ist und auch bei mir in FHD meist auf Anschlag läuft. 
Wenn Leistung mal brach liegt, kommt eben DSR ins Spiel- 
Ans Limit bekomme ich das gute Stück aber immer.


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. Oktober 2017)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht ob man für FullHD unbedingt eine GTX1070 braucht.
> 
> Nimm lieber die günstigere GPU und einen besseren Monitor.
> Monitore nutzt man i.d.R. länger als GPUs. Da mehr zu investieren lohnt sich also.



Kommt halt drauf an, ob man eher Leistung oder Bildqualität haben möchte oder beides.
Also ich hab kein Problem meine GTX1070 auch in FullHD klein zu kriegen, auch in älteren Titeln, selbst ohne alle Regler am Anschlag, man kann eigentlich nie genug Leistung haben.

Aber zugegeben, ich ziehe lieber Downsampling auf 2440p, wenn möglich und daraus resultierende Bildruhe und Bildqualität vor, als alle Regler am Anschlag oder hohe FPS, solange die Frames im 60er Bereich bleiben.


Beim Thema Monitor würd ich dir aber zustimmen.
 Wobei ich persönlich auch eher Freesync statt eines der propritären G-Sync Panels kaufen würde, zu hoch der Aufpreis, kein wirklichen Mehrwert zu den Freesync Modellen und einen Bonus gibt's für den offenen Standart.

Zum Thema IPS, ich spiele auch an einem IPS Panel und habe nicht wirklich Probleme mit der Reaktionszeit, es gibt schon schnelle IPS Panels, da muss man sich eben vorher schlau machen oder wenn möglich ne Runde dran spielen.



Edit zum Thema Vega:
Hast du mal die Preise von den Vega Karten angeschaut, die sind alle ausnahmslos viel teurer als die besseren Kontrahenten aus dem grünen Lager und aus Effizienzsicht sind sie echt schlecht für die Leistung, auch hat die Vega56 nicht "locker" die Leistung einer GTX1070, sondern kommt mit ach und Krach an unübertaktete Modelle ran, blöd nur das jede GTX1070  2050-2150MHz auf der GPU abkann und der Speicher auch nochmal so gut wie immer um 400 MHz übertaktet werden kann und selbst so schluckt die GTX1070 immernoch weniger Strom als Vega56.

Mit optimierten Spannungen und alles anderem auf Defaultwerten kommst  kaum über 140 Watt bei der GTX1070 und du bist so gut wie immer besser unterwegs als mit Vega56, versuch mal bei Vega die Spannungen zu optimieren... 


Und ich glaube auch nicht das die Custommodelle in absehbarer Zeit zu einem vernünftigen Preis erscheinen.


----------



## IronAngel (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde entweder auf die 1070ti warten oder gleich einen GTX 1080 kaufen. Die 50 Euro Aufpreis lohnen sich locker. Auf Vega Custom Designs kann man vermutlich lange warten, falls da überhaupt noch etwas kommt.


----------



## IronAngel (9. Oktober 2017)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Mit optimierten Spannungen und alles anderem auf Defaultwerten kommst  kaum über 140 Watt bei der GTX1070 und du bist so gut wie immer besser unterwegs als mit Vega56, versuch mal bei Vega die Spannungen zu optimieren...
> 
> 
> Und ich glaube auch nicht das die Custommodelle in absehbarer Zeit zu einem vernünftigen Preis erscheinen.



140 Watt übertaktet, Max last ? Oder gaming loop ? Das glaubste doch selber nicht. Die OC Custom Designs ziehen 180 - 220 Watt. Durch undervolting kann man dann vielleicht noch mal 20 Watt herausholen. Das kann man aber mit Vega genauso machen. Ich sehe beide Karten gleich auf, nur mit einen Unterschied. Die GTX 1070 ist etwas sparsamer, aber ist nicht die Welt und zur Zeit etwas günstiger.

Egal ob Pascal oder Vega der Unterschied zwischen Referenz und OC Custom Design liegt zwischen 5-15 % mehr Leistung, die nur durch den Takt oder PT kommen, also alles was man auch selber bewerkstelligen kann. Bei der Vega Karte von Asus kommt hinzu das erst die Änderungen am PCB ermöglichen das der Takt besser gehalten werden kann, deswegen ist die Karte auch im Schnitt 10 % schneller als das Referenz Design. Aber uns soll es egal sein ob die Leistungsteigerung durchs PCB, Taktraten oder PT kommen.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich warte mal noch in aller Ruhe auf die GTX 1070 Ti.  Und beobachte wie sich die Preise in den nächsten Monaten entwickeln.


----------



## Tolotos66 (9. Oktober 2017)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an, ob man eher Leistung oder Bildqualität haben möchte oder beides.
> Also ich hab kein Problem meine GTX1070 auch in FullHD klein zu kriegen, auch in älteren Titeln, selbst ohne alle Regler am Anschlag, man kann eigentlich nie genug Leistung haben.
> 
> Aber zugegeben, ich ziehe lieber Downsampling auf 2440p, wenn möglich und daraus resultierende Bildruhe und Bildqualität vor, als alle Regler am Anschlag oder hohe FPS, solange die Frames im 60er Bereich bleiben.
> ...



Entschuldige, aber Du scheinst Dich mit dem Thema "Vega 56" nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt zu haben. Häufig wird hier im Forum nur nachgeplappert. In der vorletzten Printausgabe der PCGH war in fast(!) allen Messungen die 56 (kein Custom!)vor der 1070. Deswegen werden die Custommodelle locker vor eine 1070 non-Ti sich platzieren können. Anders herum argumentiert: die 1070 schafft es nicht, trotz so viel höherem Takt, sich von einer Vega56 abzusetzen. Außerdem kann man GDDR5 und HBM2 nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen. Auch wird eine Geforce in ein recht enges Powerkorsett gezwängt, welches bei der Vega völlig anders gehandhabt wird und daher auch mal zu 400W Verbrauch führen kann. Auch jedesmal in ermüdentem Mantra die tolle Energieeffizienz einer Geforce als Argument, in einem PCGHX-Forum zu bemühen, finde ich lächerlich. Ganz zu schweigen von den Features einer Vega, wie HBCC u.a., die es selbst für Aufpreis bei keiner NV gibt. Und ja, die Vega 64 ist zu dem Preis und die gebotene Leistung, völlig indiskutabel.
Habe selbst mehrfach eine 1070 verbaut. Zuletzt im März eine Gamerock für €354,- und genau hier liegt das Problem. Zweifelsohne eine tolle Graka, aber nicht zu den derzeitigen Preisen.
@TE: eine 580 bist Du bereit einzubauen und nennst Vega 56 einen Fail? Die 580er sind überteuert und haben weniger Leistung. Im Hinblick auf einen Freesyncer kann eigentlich nur die kleine Vega in Frage kommen.
Gruß T.

Edit: gerade hat PCGH den neuen GPU-Leistungsindex veröffentlicht. Einfach mal reinschauen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. Oktober 2017)

IronAngel schrieb:


> 140 Watt übertaktet, Max last ? Oder gaming loop ? Das glaubste doch selber nicht. Die OC Custom Designs ziehen 180 - 220 Watt. Durch undervolting kann man dann vielleicht noch mal 20 Watt herausholen. Das kann man aber mit Vega genauso machen. Ich sehe beide Karten gleich auf, nur mit einen Unterschied. Die GTX 1070 ist etwas sparsamer, aber ist nicht die Welt und zur Zeit etwas günstiger.
> 
> Egal ob Pascal oder Vega der Unterschied zwischen Referenz und OC Custom Design liegt zwischen 5-15 % mehr Leistung, die nur durch den Takt oder PT kommen, also alles was man auch selber bewerkstelligen kann. Bei der Vega Karte von Asus kommt hinzu das erst die Änderungen am PCB ermöglichen das der Takt besser gehalten werden kann, deswegen ist die Karte auch im Schnitt 10 % schneller als das Referenz Design. Aber uns soll es egal sein ob die Leistungsteigerung durchs PCB, Taktraten oder PT kommen.



Steht doch schon in deinem Quote:


Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Mit *optimierten Spannungen und alles anderem auf Defaultwerten* kommst  kaum über 140 Watt bei der GTX1070


Du musst schon den ganzen Text lesen *und* erfassen.

Ja max. Last und doch das glaub ich, bei mir bedeutet das 0,975V bei 1972 Mhz auf der GPU und 4004 MHz auf dem VRAM und die schrammt grade mal die 75% von dem voreingestellten PT von 180W und auch die Kontrolle mit dem, zugegeben nicht sehr aussagekräftigen, Nachmessen mit dem Messgerät an der Steckdose bestätigt etwa diesen Wert, klar allgemeingültig ist das vielleicht nicht, aber sparsam sind die Pascal Karten im Vergleich zu Vega in jedem Fall.


Zum Thema Vega Undervolting, als Nutzer hast du gar nicht die Zügel in der Hand, da alles von der Karte geregelt wird, das einzige was du beeinflussen kannst ist das Power-/Temptarget.


*@Tolotos66:* Keine Ahnung was hier wer nachplappert, ich halt mich eigentlich immer aus diesen Grabenkämpfen raus. 
Ursprünglich war das Thema auch mal ein Monitor, kann ja keiner ahnen das das wieder zu einer Schlammschlacht ausartet. 

Schön das du gleich den Leistungsindex ansprichst, hast du mal selbst drauf geschaut?
Die Vega56 ist Kopf an Kopf mit einer GTX1070 mit lahmen 1683 MHz, aber wer kauft eine Referenz GTX1070?
Jedes Modell ohne Radiallüfter und damit besserer Belüftung läuft immer jenseits davon.

Dazu kommt der Preis, die kleine Vega kost nochmal gut 100€ mehr als die ersten GTX1070 Custommodelle.

Und zu deinem 





> _anders herum argumentiert_


 die Vega56 schafft es trotz 1664 mehr Shadern nicht an der GTX1070 vorbei, was fast einer zweiten GTX1070 enstpricht, in Sachen Shaderanzahl, also das Argument mit dem Takt ist wohl ein bisschen witzlos und nichts sagend, ich würde das eher negativ werten das die Vega trotz soviel technischen Aufwand und dem aufgebohrten Chip so langsam ist, ich hoffe mal das mit dem Takt hast du selbst mit einem schmunseln geschrieben... 


Und wegen der Effizienz, warum nicht mitnehmen? Kost nix extra und die Leistung ist die selbe für weniger Unterhalt, spielt doch keine Rolle in welchem Forum.

Zum Thema HBCC, uhm? Wie war nochmal der prozentuale Zugewinn wenn das "Feature" aktiviert wird?... -2% - +5% oder so? 


Aber ist ja jedem sein Bier was wer kauft, ich hab ja auch lange auf Vega gewartet bis die ersten Spatzen von den Dächern pfiffen das die Karten kaum schneller werden als die GTX1070 / GTX1080 aber dafür noch eine ganze Ecke mehr Strom verbrauchen.

Was ich damit sagen will, ich will Vega gar nicht schlecht reden, nur aus _meiner_ Sicht ist die GTX1070 insgesamt die bessere Karte, im Vergleich zur Vega56. 
Selbst wenn sie etwa gleich viel kosten würden.


----------



## stoepsel (9. Oktober 2017)

Ihr habt Alle irgendwo recht, aber tut jetzt Alles nich not, Jungs...

BtT


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2017)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> @TE: eine 580 bist Du bereit einzubauen und nennst Vega 56 einen Fail? Die 580er sind überteuert und haben weniger Leistung. Im Hinblick auf einen Freesyncer kann eigentlich nur die kleine Vega in Frage kommen.
> Gruß T.


Die RX 580 ist deutlich günstiger. Ich schrieb ja das bei mir eigentlich bei 400 Euro die Schmerzgrenze ist. Außerdem sind die Vega Karten alles anderes als effizient. Die verbrauchen ja noch mehr Strom. Ich finde das nicht gerade fortschrittlich.

Edit: Ich nehme wahrscheinlich doch einen IPS Monitor. Ok, der hat nicht ganz 24", aber sonst scheint der ganz gut zu sein von den Daten

ASUS BE249QLB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

5ms Reaktionszeit. Mir ist auch wichtig das der Standfuß höhenverstellbar ist.


----------



## 0ssi (10. Oktober 2017)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Full HD reicht mir.


Auch wenn dir FHD reicht solltest du über eine höhere Aktualisierungsrate nachdenken denn mit 60 bzw. 75Hz hast du in den Spielen wo du mehr FPS hast einen Flaschenhals vor dir
weil du damit effektiv nur 60 bzw. 75FPS wahrnehmen kannst. Das reicht zwar für eine relativ flüssiges Bild aber richtig smooth ist es erst ab 100FPS+ und dafür braucht man 100Hz+.
Da der Aufpreis zu 144Hz nur ca. 50€ ist und ein Monitor durchschnittlich 5 Jahre genutzt wird sind das nur 10€ pro Jahr für die Möglichkeit auf eine bessere Bewegtbilddarstellung !?


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2017)

50 Euro mehr? Eher 150-200 Euro. Teilweise sogar noch mehr.
Ne da bleibe ich bei 60Hz und IPS. Ich zocke auch mit dem PC ungefähr nur 20-30% von der Gesamtzeit die ich am PC verbringe. Da ist mir ein augenschonendes Bild wichtiger da ich viel lese im Internet und auch Bildbearbeitung mache.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2017)

144Hz Monitore fangen doch nicht erst bei 350-400€ an.
Das geht momentan bei 220€ los und nen ordentlicher bei ca.250€.
Warum soll IPS eigentlich augenschonender als TN sein?

Bei der Bildbearbeitung wäre die Frage, wie professionell du das machst.
Nur weil ein Monitor IPS hat, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass die Farben gut eingestellt sind.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> 144Hz Monitore fangen doch nicht erst bei 350-400€ an.
> Das geht momentan bei 220€ los und nen ordentlicher bei ca.250€.


Ich hatte bei Geizhals keinen in der Preisklasse gefunden.



> Warum soll IPS eigentlich augenschonender als TN sein?


Hatte ich mehrfach gelesen.



> Bei der Bildbearbeitung wäre die Frage, wie professionell du das machst.


Professionell mache ich nichts.



> Nur weil ein Monitor IPS hat, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass die Farben gut eingestellt sind.


Ja ok. Aber ingesamt ist das Bild doch deutlich besser als TN?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2017)

Kann es sein, dass du nach WQHD geguckt hast, weil die gehen erst bei ca 350€ los.
IPS ist nicht augenschonender, das ist Quatsch.

Wenn du Bildbearbeitung nur zum Spass machst, reicht auch ein kalibrierter TN Monitor.
Gibt genug die jahrelang TN für Bildbearbeitung genutzt haben.
Und bei nem ordentlichen TN, hast du auch ein gutes Bild.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich weiß nicht warum aber jetzt habe ich welche gefunden.
Ich würde ganz gerne von Asus einen nehmen. Dann diesen hier
ASUS VG248QE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit: oder auch nicht habe eine Test gefunden...



> Die verwendete Technologie zeigt aber auch einige Schwächen. Bei einigen Testbildern waren Farbabstufungen statt flüssiger Übergänge erkennbar, auch nach einer Kalibrierung. Dauerhaft erkennbar ist zudem eine Art Glitzern auf der Oberfläche des Bildschirms, wie es ansonsten nur von Monitoren mit IPS-Technologie bekannt ist.Für die Bildbearbeitung ist er trotz einem Kontrast von durchgängig über 1100:1 nicht zu empfehlen. Dies liegt zum Ersten an dem gerade beschriebenen Effekt der Farbabstufungen, aber auch an der sRGB Farbraumabdeckung von nur 88 Prozent.Für die Betrachtung von Filmen ist der Asus VG248QE dagegen gut geeignet, wenn kein 24 Hz-Betrieb benötigt wird. Allerdings kann je nach Blickwinkel das verwendet TN-Panel den Filmgenuss etwas schmälern.


 Quelle: Test Monitor Asus VG248QE Teil 9 

Naja, ich gucke noch in Ruhe. Habe ja Zeit.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2017)

Alleine schon weil der nicht flimmerfrei ist, würde ich den nicht nehmen.
Warum soll es den Asus sein?
Was spricht zB gegen LG, Iiyama, Viewsonic, etc?

Edit:
Auf welchem Monitor bearbeitest du denn jetzt deine Bilder?


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Alleine schon weil der nicht flimmerfrei ist, würde ich den nicht nehmen.


Woran kann ich das erkennen?



> Warum soll es den Asus sein?
> Was spricht zB gegen LG, Iiyama, Viewsonic, etc?


LG wäre ne Option. Iyama soll ja nicht so gut sein. Viewsonic kenne ich nicht.



> Edit:
> Auf welchem Monitor bearbeitest du denn jetzt deine Bilder?


Ein 10 Jahre alter LG Flatron 22" 1050p.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2017)

Und dann machst du dir Gedanken, dass ein moderner TN schlechter ist?
Wer sagt das Iiyama nicht so gut ist?
Wenn in der Beschreibung flickerfree, flickersafe oder was ähnliches steht, dann ist der flimmerfrei.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und dann machst du dir Gedanken, dass ein moderner TN schlechter ist?


Ich will ja ein spürbare Verbesserung. 


> Wer sagt das Iiyama nicht so gut ist?


Hatte ich paarmal im Netz gelesen.



> Wenn in der Beschreibung flickerfree, flickersafe oder was ähnliches steht, dann ist der flimmerfrei.


Ok danke.

Edit: Ich habe noch diesen LG MOnitor gefunden

LG Electronics 24GM79G-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (10. Oktober 2017)

Den meinte ich zB.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich werde mir das in Ruhe überlegen ob ich den Monitor mit 60Hz/IPS oder 144Hz/TN nehme.  Sind 70 Euro Preisunterschied. Mal gucken. Danke!


----------



## 0ssi (10. Oktober 2017)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ne da bleibe ich bei 60Hz und IPS. Ich zocke auch mit dem PC ungefähr nur 20-30% von der Gesamtzeit die ich am PC verbringe.


Wozu dann eine GTX1070 wenn du auf 60Hz eh nicht mehr als 60FPS siehst also dann reicht auch eine GTX1060 oder noch besser die AMD Alternative RX580
weil dann kannst du FreeSync nutzen und musst nicht zwischen No Sync mit Tearing (Bildzerreißen) oder V-Sync mit Input lag (Mausverzögerung) entscheiden.
Im Preisbereich um 150 Euro wäre mein Favorit einer dieser beiden LG Monitore. Selbst die Steigerung von 60 auf 75Hz wirst du bei Bewegung sofort merken.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2017)

Die beiden Monitore haben leider keinen höhenverstellbaren Standfuß.
Habe noch diesen Monitor rausgesucht ohne IPS mit Freesync: ASUS VG245H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich werde wohl auch bei einer RX580 bleiben. Das wird mir sonst zu teuer.


----------



## 0ssi (11. Oktober 2017)

Ist es nicht egal ob man einen Monitor 5cm in der Höhe verstellt oder 1cm neigt !? Man soll ja sowieso etwas herabschauen also selbst Augen in Höhe Oberkante ist normal.


----------



## RyzA (11. Oktober 2017)

Ne egal ist mir das nicht.
Im Moment passt es so ungefähr aber ich will mir irgendwann auch noch einen  neuen Bürostuhl holen, dann will ich das flexibel anpassen können.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2017)

Einen Monitor sollte man schon ordentlich einstellen können.


----------

